# Green things probing out of my fire red



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello;

Found that one of my fire red shrimp has some green stuff coming out of its saddle. What could this be from?

Here are some pics below

I heard that it might be a fungal infection, what do you think? Will API Pimafix hurt the shrimp?


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Can't see the picture.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I believe those medicines aren't for shrimp? It would be much too strong... I would just let it be...


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Charrr89 said:


> Can't see the picture.


placed the pics in the attachment thumbnail


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

That is not the shrimps saddle. Those are the shrimps swimerettes. (Someone will need to tell you the proper name) This appears to be a berries shrimp. As the eggs develop they get bigger and bigger. Depending on how many eggs she is holding, they may bulge out at the bottom. I think this is what your seeing.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

Those are eggs, some neos has green eggs. Gratz on breeding!


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=8968&pictureid=9118

^ Green eggs


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yepper. Berried.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

I heard from someone that this is a fungal infection. The eggs are supposed round but these things are straight strands. Here are more pics.


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

oh man that looks like those pictures they show you in high school health class...


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

aparker said:


> oh man that looks like those pictures they show you in high school health class...


yeah they do. :icon_frow Any ideas how to cure the shrimp? Should I isolate? The only thing I can do is fill a jar with aquarium water dose the shrimp with api pimafix leave it for an hour or two (Since there is no oxygen source) then place it back in the tank. I could also add a tenth of the primafix dosage in the tank to avoid contagion.


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

im not sure but quarantine sounds like the first step. hopefully someone with experience with pimafix will chime in. as far as o2 water changes oxygenate..


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I never seen that in my shrimp... Awww dats a bummer. It looked like babies in da first pic..


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Charrr89 said:


> I never seen that in my shrimp... Awww dats a bummer. It looked like babies in da first pic..


I've been trying to breed them for 7 months. When I heard people say eggs I was excited. :frown:


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

you havent had any babies in 7 months?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

That looks more like a parasite. Fungus looks fuzzy. 

Use seachem paragard


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

aparker said:


> you havent had any babies in 7 months?


yes


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

sub-80 said:


> I've been trying to breed them for 7 months. When I heard people say eggs I was excited. :frown:


You should try again. In just water... I went planted the first time I had shrimp.., I also ended up with millions of shrimplett eating scuds... Than I tried it with jus water and shrimp... I had a small colony and add them to my chi and it went well den I moved and sold them all for a new tank..


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

I already have a 15 gallopn tank build just waiting for seachem black florite sand shipment to arrive at my lfs. Its going to be seachem florite black sand with either a canister or a sponge filter, fire moss in the middle and breeding tube.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

I used a quarter of the required dosage of Meflafix on the tank and the recommended dosage of pimaflix on the infected shrimp in the bucket. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Melafix is worthless 
I don't know if pimafix is good or not


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.pondarama.com/html/salt_fix.html
What about a salt dip?


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

A lot of people recommend Melafix as a medication for fish illnesses. An alternative for Seachem Paraguard


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

sub-80 said:


> A lot of people recommend Melafix as a medication for fish illnesses. An alternative for Seachem Paraguard


I'm on a lot of forums and nobody I know, and trust to be knowledgeable, ever says use Melafix... I show koi and goldfish and am around people buying and selling fish worth thousands... None would ever use Melafix... Unfortunately I never asked why.. They all just say it's snake oil.. I trust them enough to take their word.. But of course you all don't know me and certainly don't know them... So do your own research


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Loco4Tanks said:


> http://www.pondarama.com/html/salt_fix.html
> What about a salt dip?


Am not sure. How of a dosage should I use?

Melanie is made of tea tree extract. I'll look up salt dips. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Salt used to be the "go to" treatment.. But a lot of parasites have built up a resistance to it... But it's worth a shot.. I just don't know about using it on shrimp... Used it on koi many times


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Loco4Tanks: How long have you been keeping sensitive shrimp like Neos and Crystals?

Many shrimp keepers who are knowledgable and trustworthy use Melafix on a regular basis. The antibacterial properties can be great with shrimp. And many use salt dips successfully. I've saved countless bunches of imported shrimp with both. 

Keep in mind that Koi and Goldfish are not invertebrates like Neocaridina davidi.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Placed the infected shrimp in a 20 liter bucket and dosed the recommended dosage of Pimaflix and left the shrimp there for 14 hours still health. Also dosed the tank a quarter of the recommended dosage of Melafix. Removed the shrimp from the bucket and placed it back in the tank since pimaflix does not seem to have harmful effect on the shrimp. I know some of you will say: you have to give the shrimp a few more days to see if it has been harmful to it or not. That is why I placed it back into the tank to rest a few hours before i place it back into the tank again. I also added again to the tank the recommended dosage of Melafix into the tank. Will do a 25% water change tommorrow.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Good luck sub-80. I'm afraid of those medicines when it comes to my shrimp. Lol at least alot of the pros jumped in with their opinions! Hope for the best!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Melafix and pimafix never have done anything for me. Especially not against parasites. 

Get an anti parasite, like paragard and use it. Using herbs in a case this horrific will likely just make whatever it is stronger.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

I''ve been told that this is a fungus not a parasite. Found a pick that looks like it but white instead of green.

good link: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/fwfishmeds.htm


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would go with mord on this one. one of the few i trust totally and i say go with parasite med not a fungal med


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Active ingredients of the following medication:
- API Melafix: melaleuca (e.g. tea tree extract or cajeput oil) 1%
-API Primaflix: Pimenta Racemosa (e.g. west indian bay tree oil) 1%
-Seachem Paraguard: Malachite green 

The shrimp in the tank that have been dosed with Melanie seem fine and the infected that was dipped in a dosage of pimaflix looks fine but will really show tomorrow. 
Melafix is targeted for bacteria: open wounds, and fungus. Primafix for fungus: fungus and skin reddening.
Paraguard: aimed for parasites, fungus, bacteria and viruses. 

I have used Paraguard before on all my tanks including my shrimp tank when introducing new Otos in my shrimp tank. And they have been fine.

I''ll start dosing Paraguard tomorrow since it fights both. Going to dose the tank with the recommended dosage od paraguard after doing a 25-50% water change. And a one hour dip of the infected shrimp.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Proform-c has malachite green and formalin... They work synergistically better than either alone



somewhatshocked said:


> Loco4Tanks: How long have you been keeping sensitive shrimp like Neos and Crystals?
> 
> Many shrimp keepers who are knowledgable and trustworthy use Melafix on a regular basis. The antibacterial properties can be great with shrimp. And many use salt dips successfully. I've saved countless bunches of imported shrimp with both.
> 
> Keep in mind that Koi and Goldfish are not invertebrates like Neocaridina davidi.


I don't know anything about shrimp... I stated that.. I can only speak to my experience... I did that and nothing more...I also said, don't trust me, do your own research.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess it depends upon the parasite/bacteria/fungus/et al.

Do you, by chance, have any information about the specific issues you've used it on and had no success? Would be handy for others to know what they can/can't use Melafix to treat.



mordalphus said:


> Melafix and pimafix never have done anything for me. Especially not against parasites.
> 
> Get an anti parasite, like paragard and use it. Using herbs in a case this horrific will likely just make whatever it is stronger.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

My guess is that this could be vorticella, which is usually confused with a fungus, because they are similar in appearance. Usually vorticella is on the head around the mouth, but can be anywhere.

My guess is they are yellow or green colored, because they are eating your yellow or green eggs.


Jake, they haven't worked on anything I've tried them for. I used to use them as a preventative tool to treat shrimp before adding them to my general population, but ended up having even more problems.

They are so ineffective that I had a large size bottle of pimafix, and one of my roseline sharks got a little bit of fungus on his caudal fin, and I'm talking just a slight fuzz. I moved him to a 10 gallon hospital tank, and dumped in the recommended amount, and 2 days later, it was worse and climbing up his body by then, so I said screw it and dumped the whole bottle in (about 50x the recommended dose), and it still did nothing. I finally broke down and ran to the store for some fungus fix and it cleared it up overnight.

Sorry, but its just snake oil. 

BTW, that fish ended up recovering just fine, lost a bit of the lower part of his caudal fin, but then after all that treatment and recovery was eaten by a signal crayfish. *facepalm*


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Pimafix but Melafix has worked well for me in many circumstances. I usually follow the weeklong instructions but double things up. 

Melafix, Paraguard, Salt and Maracyn-Two are my go-tos.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Replaced 30% water from tank. Filled a bucket with 20 liters of the aquarium water and dosed it with the recommend 1 hour dip dosage. Placed the shrimp in the bucket. Added 20 liter water in the tank and dosed the recommend dosage. After an hour I placed the shrimp back in the tank. 

Using Paraguard.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone find a cure for this as a shipment of orange high grade rilli I got have this. A bunch that it was 5 now I have found 12 with it. I have read this is bad in Europe among neos. I wonder if this killed the initial couple that died a day after I got them....


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Remove the shrimps that are infected. This fungus is contagious and can spread. It can kill shrimps over time 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

sbarbee54 said:


> Anyone find a cure for this as a shipment of orange high grade rilli I got have this. A bunch that it was 5 now I have found 12 with it. I have read this is bad in Europe among neos. I wonder if this killed the initial couple that died a day after I got them....


Salt bath.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I after looking through threads salt baths don't seem to work Have you sued it and cured them of this


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I've seen more and more posts lately about these thangs...


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I am waiting on the seller to get back to me he should refund me or ship me new ones.

I have seen all kinds of threads in Europe and Taiwan with these issues but no one on them says if they have a cure. Or google can't translate it if there is


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Fenbendazole kills vorticella


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

But that isn't vorticella


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah it is not it, but I don't know what it is called..... I am going to get a couple things from lfs and see if I can kill it. Waiting for the seller to get back to me.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Is this green stuff exclusive to a certain species or all dwarf shrimp?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have only seen it on neos but I would not say it can't be given to others


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have no proof, however I would assume all shrimp can get it.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am treating with erythromycin to see if I can cure it. 


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

http://forum.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/13011-Interesting-yellow-parasites-fungus maybe this helps a bit further


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Am I the only one that shivers at the sight of that green stuff?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you tried fenbendazole, sbarbee54? It kills a lot of things like this. I hate to sound like a broken record tho


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

That is on the list to try.


----------

